

How SEO Killed Online Reviews - mike_essex
http://inbound.org/seo/2012/06/how-seo-killed-online-reviews/#respond

======
mooism2
Link is to some other aggregation site, with no comments as yet.

Actual article is at [http://www.koozai.com/blog/search-marketing/how-seo-
killed-o...](http://www.koozai.com/blog/search-marketing/how-seo-killed-
online-reviews/)

------
bmj1
Flagged as this violates HN guidelines: "Please submit the original source."

